# Kneeling zombie chick



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

She's not completely done. Still have to dirty up her clothes a bit and find her a severed limb to gnaw on but she'll be one of the flesh eaters in our cemetery scene this year. Got the mask from Halloween Asylum. It's Henrietta from Evil Dead II and is perfect for a zombie. I like that she'll be at eye level for the small kids, which is scarier for them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She could pass for an old zombie guy, too


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> She could pass for an old zombie guy, too


Not wearing a pink robe she couldn't...well...I suppose she could. In looking at masks, you come to realize how few female scary masks are out there. For our purposes, she's a girl!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I like her one 'rolled back' eyeball. She is deadly! Mu-ha-ha-ha-haaaaa....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked cool!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Jdubbya you are sooooo right about there being very few female masks to choose from. Every year I have to make choices based on the best I can come up with. 
Even though your old gal is a little bit homely, I think you did an awesome job.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

looks great


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great! Maybe hot glue some jewelry, earrings and accessories to her to clear any doubt she's a woman. Or some crazy smeared lipstick look!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Looks great! Maybe hot glue some jewelry, earrings and accessories to her to clear any doubt she's a woman. Or some crazy smeared lipstick look!


Great idea! I like that. Thanks!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great mask for this project. Maybe put a little blood on the front of the shirt since blood is dripping from his mouth. Great job! Oh and please post a pic with it holding the limb.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Joiseygal said:


> Great mask for this project. Maybe put a little blood on the front of the shirt since blood is dripping from his mouth. Great job! Oh and please post a pic with it holding the limb.


Yup, she'll be bloodied up pretty well. I'll take some pics of her once I dig out a spare severed limb and give her a bit of gore.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice job....Henrietta says " someone's in my fruit cellar".


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*kneeling zombie done*

Bloodied her up a bit and added a severed limb. she's happy now!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

She's very creepy. I like her a lot.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well done! Nice addition! And she does look hungry!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, you wanna keep someone like that happy. She looks as if she could put a hurt on you if you didn't:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

and a not so good shot with an led spotlight.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She almost looks like a live actor in that shot.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is even creepier!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I am always amazed at the difference lighting can bring to a scene. Great zombie, Jerry!


----------

